# FullHD mit VGA?



## Jakob (21. Januar 2010)

Guten Abend.
Ich einen kleinen sehbehinderten Bruder, der momentan nur auf einem 15,4" Laptop arbeitet. Das klappt soweit ganz gut, aber ich denke mit einem 24" Monitor würde da noch sehr viel effizienteres Arbeiten möglich sein. Habe unseren Eltern mal vorgeschlagen ihm einen solchen zum Geburtstag zu schenken, aber habe dazu gesagt, dass ich glaube, dass die Qualität des Bildes sehr darunter leidet, dass das Notebook bloß einen VGA-Ausgang hat.
Diese fanden die Idee sehr gut.
Habe schon sehr viel rumgeschaut, aber würde hier gerne noch mal explizit Fragen wie es mit VGA in FullHD aussieht.
Es ging dabei um einen Samsung P2450H.
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen.
Danke


----------



## midnight (21. Januar 2010)

Das hängt sehr oft von der Qualität des Ausgangs ab. An meinem Laptop gings ohne Probleme.

so far


----------



## dot (21. Januar 2010)

Habs gerade mal mit einem Samsung 2494HM + 260GTX getestet. Qualitaet geht, aber ist halt nicht so schoen gestochen scharf wie bei DVI.


----------



## Jakob (22. Januar 2010)

Danke für die Antworten. Ich denk das muss man dann einfach mal selbst testen. Und war es bei VGA-Kabeln nicht so, dass die Kabelqualität die Bildqualität beeinflusst?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (22. Januar 2010)

jep, das ist aber sogar bei HDMI so.

P.S. ich habe meine 4870 auch per DVI auf VGA Adapter an meinen 24" angeschlossen und das Bild ist sehr gut. Eine HDMI Kabel habe ich auch, aber das ist nicht so dolle(das war beim TFT dabei..).

Ich hatte vor nem guten Jahr auch mein ACER ONE per VGA mit meinem 24"TFT betrieben ohne Probleme..(außer, dass es für HD-Filme etwas zu lahm war..^^)


----------



## Nixtreme (22. Januar 2010)

Bei HD-Filmen dürfte ja auch der Kopierschutz HDCP eine Rolle gespielt haben


----------



## Jakob (22. Januar 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> jep, das ist aber sogar bei HDMI so.
> 
> P.S. ich habe meine 4870 auch per DVI auf VGA Adapter an meinen 24" angeschlossen und das Bild ist sehr gut. Eine HDMI Kabel habe ich auch, aber das ist nicht so dolle(das war beim TFT dabei..).
> 
> Ich hatte vor nem guten Jahr auch mein ACER ONE per VGA mit meinem 24"TFT betrieben ohne Probleme..(außer, dass es für HD-Filme etwas zu lahm war..^^)



Das ist sehr gut wenn du gute Erfahrungen hast. Danke.

Ich dachte bei HDMI ist das Kabel egal?
Dadurch das es Digital ist dürfte doch eigentlich nichts durchkommen oder das normal gute Bild oder täusche ich mich?
Auch an die anderen, herzlichen Dank für die Antworten.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (22. Januar 2010)

ich kann dir das nicht wissenschaftlich/fachlich erleutern, aber ich habe einen deutlichen Bildunterschied gehabt bei dem billigen HDMI Kabel des TFTs und dem meiner damaligen PS3! das PS3Kabel war dicker und vergoldet.. ich bin kein Experte, aber man muss nur 1 und 1 zusammen zählen um zu erkennen, dass es da schon Unterschiede gibt. auch was die Länge des Kabels angeht!!


----------



## Jakob (22. Januar 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> ich kann dir das nicht wissenschaftlich/fachlich erleutern, aber ich habe einen deutlichen Bildunterschied gehabt bei dem billigen HDMI Kabel des TFTs und dem meiner damaligen PS3! das PS3Kabel war dicker und vergoldet.. ich bin kein Experte, aber man muss nur 1 und 1 zusammen zählen um zu erkennen, dass es da schon Unterschiede gibt. auch was die Länge des Kabels angeht!!



wenn du den unterschied erkennen kannst dann glaub ich dir das. werde dran denke mir empfehlungen einzuholen. danke


----------

